# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Level up weapons faster - Hulker farming

## bientavu67

*EDIT : BUG FIXED IN LAST PATCH !!!!*

Thanks for having this tested the last days.


Hi all,

I want to share this with you.
You should know that gaining weapon level is based on damage done with the specific weapon.
You don't level up weapon skill if the weapon you use has already a filled exp bar

Prerequisite : 
- Get overcharge perk 
- Try to be alone on this repeatable quest.
- Bring some weapons that have not a filled exp bar

This is how you can farm to gain your weapon skill to 20 very quickly.

There's a repeatable event north of Shondu's Consulate with a hulker.



Start the quest and kill few mobs, disable turrets etc ...

Then you will face the hulker



Don't use the provided rockets but keep shooting at him, he will drop his helmet then you can do a huge amount of damage on his brain.
Use overcharge perk to do additional damage.
Stop firing at him when he's low life and get yourself killed. You will respawn in the same place and the hulker will be full HP.
Repeat sequence ...
Eventually, the boss will kinda bug and take off his helmet for twice the amount of time, giving you sufficient space to do a lot of damage.

Some weapons are easier to up using this method : LMG, AR for instances.

Best Regards,

SeriousBusiness

PS : Sorry for my poor english ...  :Smile:

----------


## jabbermewmew

Works. Good post.

----------


## dDARKb

Will have to check out this game

----------


## ImNoCheater

> Works. Good post.


Its fixed already, when u die he does not replenish HP anymore. And you cant see his HP bar.

----------


## chaosgods

Patched with last update

----------

